# Water bottle that will fit in the cup holder



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey,

Slightly random one - anyone found a metal water bottle that will nicely fit in the cup holder? (not the one inside the arm rest)

Thanks!


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Try either:

720°DGREE Travel Mug, or 
Contigo West Loop Stainless Steel Travel Mug

Both available on Amazon


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

I've just purchased a Nespresso Touch travel mug £18.
Fits nicely and doesn't move about very much.


----------

